# apache2 won't start: httpd (pid 0) already running [SOLVED]

## cazort

I just updated a bunch of stuff and now apache2 won't start.  When I try restarting it I get the message:

```
 * WARNING: apache2 has already been started
```

But it's not running; there is no process.  Furthermore, when I try running the apache2 command manually to see what happens, I get the following errors:

```
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

```

I found several related threads: Apache: No listening sockets available, shutting down and this old bug report but no suggestion of how to solve this problem.

I didn't change anything about any config file I had modified.  I did overwrite a bunch of config files with etc-updated though, it was only files that I had never modified, and I was using the default configs anyway, I don't think I changed any of the apache config files except to add the hostname.

I then tried /etc/init.d/apache2 zap and then started it and I got:

```
 * Starting apache2 ...

httpd (pid 0) already running                                                                 [ ok ]
```

Seriously, pid 0?  Something is really haywire.  There is no process running.

Any suggestions of how to proceed?  I'm at a loss.

----------

## cazort

Update...silly me, solved it with:

```
rm /var/run/apache2.pid
```

In case anyone else has the same problem...the other errors were apparently superfluous?  Have no idea how this happened though.

----------

